# vetbed?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive heard of people using it for rabbits. but is it safe? as my lot would chew it.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine have it in their shed, not all of the floor just on bits of the shelves. They love it


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm trialling it with my guinea pigs. I think I'm going to buy some for the rabbits too.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I use it for poorly rabbits, its great for soaking up wee and stopping it soaking bums. I use it in the carry boxes too, you can get them the perfect size to fit and it seems to stay in place a lot better than a towel or blanket.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I use it on shelves and in carriers I brought 4 meters for £5 from a garden centre before it had a refub hehe. It's very soft and absorbs pressure so it's quite good for hocks


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I use it for poorly bunnies but otherwise my lot just pee all over it even tho they are litter trained


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> I use it for poorly bunnies but otherwise my lot just pee all over it even tho they are litter trained


My piggies pee all over it, but most of it just goes straight through. :thumbup1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I use it for poorly bunnies but otherwise my lot just pee all over it even tho they are litter trained


Sounds familiar  *looks emphatically in the general direction of Sammy & Delilah*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well if the cats let me steal some off them they can have some ha, and replace theirs when i go to crufts next year ha


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

MrRustyRead said:


> well if the cats let me steal some off them they can have some ha, and replace theirs when i go to crufts next year ha


I love vet bed. It's great as bedding on top of megazob/newspaper, because wee goes right through so it saves buns sitting in a damp patch. It's good for helping buns regular body temperature, too.

I ordered my last pieces of vet bed here, because I would request the size I needed to line Buddy's bed area with. It's easy to just buy a big square and trim it yourself, as well.

Vet Bed Fleece Bedding - Pet Bedding Available in a range of sizes | eBay


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have had some for them but like Bernies if they have it all the time, the litter training goes to buggery and the poo and pee all over it instead of in the trays.
Mum wouldnt be so impressed with it going in the washing machine as often as it would need to aswell!


----------

